# Lower control arms..install?



## PeaNutB13 (Apr 14, 2004)

Hi everyone I have a quick question, how hard is to remove/install the lower control arm on a 92 sentra? I put new struts and bearing plates on the PeaNut and took her out to get an alignment and it was confirmed that the ball joint is going also.










I don't have the time to fart around with ball joint presses and such; and it looks like the LCA comes with a new bushing too. I did some searching and I also read the Haynes but every one know what that is like  

Looking for input.
PeaNutB13


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

it's a real pita but it's not too difficult to do. just follow the haynes manual, that's what i did.


----------



## PeaNutB13 (Apr 14, 2004)

sno said:


> it's a real pita but it's not too difficult to do. just follow the haynes manual, that's what i did.


LOL any time I have to crawl under a car is is a PIA! 

I have air tools I just don't want this to one of those ya know multiple trips to the autoparts store/ macheine shop bla bla bla. 

Does any one have specific info on this? Hell I am going to get the whole LCA probly both sides. so I wan't it to be a smooth operation.

PeaNutB13


----------



## nastynissan (Jan 26, 2003)

Its actually pretty simple... 3 bolts on the rear bushing, 1 BIG bolt for the front bushing, Anti-Sway bar nut/ bolt, and the ball joint Nut.. Id suggest buying/ renting a pickle fork and BIG hammer to Pop the balljoint loose... Or a Balljoint puller. Raise the whole front end at once so that pressure on 1 side of the suspension doesnt bind the other side up.... Mainly the sway bar.. Hope this helps.... I just installed my POLY bushings and Struts/ Springs last weekend so its still pretty fresh if you need any help...


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

since you're using brand new LCA's it should take too long. 4 hours maybe.


----------



## PeaNutB13 (Apr 14, 2004)

nastynissan said:


> Its actually pretty simple... 3 bolts on the rear bushing, 1 BIG bolt for the front bushing, Anti-Sway bar nut/ bolt, and the ball joint Nut.. Id suggest buying/ renting a pickle fork and BIG hammer to Pop the balljoint loose... Or a Balljoint puller. Raise the whole front end at once so that pressure on 1 side of the suspension doesnt bind the other side up.... Mainly the sway bar.. Hope this helps.... I just installed my POLY bushings and Struts/ Springs last weekend so its still pretty fresh if you need any help...


This is what I was lookin for, (any links to picture?) I have a fork and a what I call DAMAGE (3lb hammer) And plenty of air, although I am looking into buying a 550psi impact...HE HE OOH yaea baby! 

It should be faster to replace the whole LCA right?


----------



## nastynissan (Jan 26, 2003)

Perfect....... My personal Favorite is also a 3lb... With about a 12" handle.. Sound like you have everything necessary... Jackstands??? If your familiar with your car and have a good work area... Id say its about a 3-4 hour job... It took me 5 to do Struts, Springs, Bushings, aftermarket Sway bar, Brakes, Axles..... ETC... The only part that was a pain was the front A-arm bushing... A BIG Torch and a BIG hammer were VERY necessary.. Other than that It was pretty much a Pie job with GOOD air tools... Good Luck and Let us know how it turns out...


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

picklefork? ha! i used a big screw driver and my massive upperbody strength. haha


----------



## PeaNutB13 (Apr 14, 2004)

sno said:


> picklefork? ha! i used a big screw driver and my massive upperbody strength. haha


Ha HA thanks
looks like i have a project next weekend. I should take some step by step pictures and do a "how to", I wish I had one of those last weekend when I was doin' the front seal. Man that was a pain in the arse!

PeaNutB13


----------

